
If This Wasp Stings You, ‘Just Lie Down and Start Screaming’ - jdnier
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/absurd-creature-of-the-week-tarantula-hawk/
======
jdnier
“...their recommendation—and this was actually in a peer-reviewed journal—was
to just lie down and start screaming, because few if any people could maintain
verbal and physical coordination after getting stung by one of these things.
You’re likely to just run off and hurt yourself. So just lie down and start
yelling.”

------
albinofrenchy
I think this
[http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.2317/E-39.1](http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.2317/E-39.1)
is the paper they mention, sadly though I can't find a version of it without
the pay wall.

